# Re-homing our dog



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2020)

We have decided to re-home our remaining dog.  We re-homed one of our dogs about four months ago.  We send our current dog to board and train, very expensive, to try and get him calmer and end his jumping.  He did improve but not enough.

At our age, as much as we love dogs, and with me needing a hip replacement, I told my husband the dog needs a new home.  He is not happy about it, but agreed.  We will take him to be groomed, then to the no kill shelter. He’s only a year, a really cute pup, and will get a home right away.  It’s sad, but we are done being pet owners.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 18, 2020)

Contact  Pilots n Paws. They can fly tour pup to a new forever home once you find someone who will take it. I have flown everything from little shelties to a Belgian Malinois.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2020)

Good idea. The pup will be better off with someone who loves him and can train him.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Good idea. The pup will be better off with someone who loves him and can train him.


He will be much better off with someone younger who has the energy for him.  Just because we love him, and I think you inferred we did not, that doesn’t mean we are the best fit.  As for training, as I said we sent him to board and train, the best rated one in our area.

We already trained the commands sit, crate, load up, wait, wait to eat, out, in, and many other things.  But he continues to jump on us and refuses to come, and the professionals had no luck with this either.  The professionals could not train him to fetch, but we have since then trained him to fetch.  He will pick up a toy, bump my hand for me to throw it, and bring it back.  He also knows leave it and drop it.  Walks well on a leash.

If he “escapes” the back yard, he will hang around the front and not run off.  He knows not to get on furniture or beds.  But, with the staying in, he needs a family that goes to parks hikes, etc.  Not too old oldies like us.

@RadishRose I find your comment negative and insulting.  Feel free to put me on your ignore list.


----------



## Jules (Oct 18, 2020)

It seems like a wise decision considering your health.  The pup will be happier when he can get the exercise and burn off excessive energy.  Good for you both for doing the right thing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

We rehomed Aussie yesterday.  The staff at the humane society said he was in such great physical condition, had all his shots, freshly groomed, and friendly that he would not be put on their usual 7 day hold.  They said they would have him in a home by tonight at the latest; but thought he would be in a new home in a couple hours.

The humane society keeps a waiting list and poodle mixes are highly sought after.  So relieved he will be placed so fast.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

We gathered up everything dog related in our house today and took it to the humane society.  It will be strange not to have a dog.  We have always had a dog, but we are determined not to have one again.  . We will get used to this eventually.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear that you had to have to give up your pup.  I was lucky enough to be able to find another family I had with my first wife for a dog who wasn't a good fit with our young son.  It wasn't easy but it was the right thing to do.  It sounds like you are doing all you can to help the dog get a wonderful home.  It also sounds like you did everything you could to be able to keep him.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

Aussie was adopted one hour after we dropped him off.  He went to a young family with three boys.  He will have a much better life than with two oldies.  Happy but sad.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> We have decided to re-home our remaining dog.  We re-homed one of our dogs about four months ago.  We send our current dog to board and train, very expensive, to try and get him calmer and end his jumping.  He did improve but not enough.
> 
> At our age, as much as we love dogs, and with me needing a hip replacement, I told my husband the dog needs a new home.  He is not happy about it, but agreed.  We will take him to be groomed, then to the no kill shelter. He’s only a year, a really cute pup, and will get a home right away.  It’s sad, but we are done being pet owners.


@Aneeda72 I wish there was such a thing as 'beam me up Scotty'
because I would take him and he would fit right in on our few acres
I hope you are successful in finding a good home....other than mine of course


----------



## LindaB (Oct 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> We gathered up everything dog related in our house today and took it to the humane society.  It will be strange not to have a dog.  We have always had a dog, but we are determined not to have one again.  . We will get used to this eventually.


So sorry to hear that you had to let him go. I have an 8 year old Maltese and an 18 month old Malti-poo. She is a challenge but is learning. We lost our 11 year old Maltese in September. It broke our hearts. It is hard  on me to try to train Lulu to stop barking at every little thing but she is otherwise coming along well. She will be the last dog for us but I can't imagine being without either of my babies. They give me such comfort, love and happiness. It must be hard for you. 
I have had cats and dogs together in the past. Cats can be very loving. If you have no allergies maybe it would be a good fit for you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 29, 2020)

LindaB said:


> So sorry to hear that you had to let him go. I have an 8 year old Maltese and an 18 month old Malti-poo. She is a challenge but is learning. We lost our 11 year old Maltese in September. It broke our hearts. It is hard  on me to try to train Lulu to stop barking at every little thing but she is otherwise coming along well. She will be the last dog for us but I can't imagine being without either of my babies. They give me such comfort, love and happiness. It must be hard for you.
> I have had cats and dogs together in the past. Cats can be very loving. If you have no allergies maybe it would be a good fit for you.


I really love having a dog around, even though it was husbands.  I made sure he took care of Aussie like you do with a teenager who wants a pet and then forgets about it.  But, with my health, I could not help care for him.  Then my hip went bad.  

I actually love puppies.  Over the years I’ve gotten puppies, raised them, and then rehomed them to people who want a trained dog or don’t have time to train a dog.  Ive never sold an animal.  It was a hobby for me.  Course when the children were at home, we had their dogs and when they left they took them along.

I can not have a cat.  (Although one of our sons had two cats which he and dad took care of.).  A childhood issue where a cat hurt me badly.  I am not afraid of cats, but I really dislike them.

I would like a small dog and after surgery could handle one probably.  But my husband doesn’t like small dogs and is not careful around them.  So, no more dogs or pets of any kind.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 29, 2020)

If a large dog gets to be too much to handle, it's better to rehome than keep. Haven't got a thing against rehoming, if it's necessary. We had to do that with a female Husky we had 14 years ago. After a few years of having her, and have a great time with her, we just couldn't handle her anymore. We miss Nikki a whole lot, have plenty of photos/video of her and us, but a large dog like that can be way too much very older folks to handle.  

Next dog will be a Shih Tzu pup we will get from a top-notch/great reviews breeder near us, but that won't be for another year or so.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 29, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> If a large dog gets to be too much to handle, it's better to rehome than keep. Haven't got a thing against rehoming, if it's necessary. We had to do that with a female Husky we had 14 years ago. After a few years of having her, and have a great time with her, we just couldn't handle her anymore. We miss Nikki a whole lot, have plenty of photos/video of her and us, but a large dog like that can be way too much very older folks to handle.
> 
> Next dog will be a Shih Tzu pup we will get from a top-notch/great reviews breeder near us, but that won't be for another year or so.


You have read about Shih Tzu pups, haven’t you?  They like to eat their own poop and are nearly impossible to potty train.  But other than that, they are great.  My daughter offered me one of her poodles, but I cannot.  I need a hip replacement and the vaccine.  I don’t want to die and leave a dog orphaned.  

I know, silly, but it can happen


----------



## Jules (Oct 29, 2020)

You’ve been very logical about this.  It’s too bad more people aren’t like you.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 29, 2020)

So sad for you @Aneeda72 but I always think  it  takes courage and selflessness to do the right thing for ones animals however difficult.


----------

